

Automate Offsite Backups with fog - mshe
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2011/offsite-backups-with-fog/

======
jacques_chester
Personally I'm quite happy with tarsnap.com. I've got a few gigabytes with
daily snapshots going back about 6 months at this point. Total cost,
approximately $5.

